

BlackBerry users hit by third day of problems TODAY - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/mobile-wireless/3310325/blackberry-users-hit-by-third-day-of-problems/

======
joelhaasnoot
"If a company relies on providing a service to millions of customers from a
single data centre, with no separate back-up site with its own individually
tested architecture, it could face difficult questions."

This is key if you ask me. Making Blackberry reliant on a backend system for
any internet usage (Browser, BBM, etc.) without a fallback isn't smart.
Letting the service/system then be offline for serveral days...

I'm guessing one of the problems now is that everyone BlackBerry is retrying
often, and when it does come online there'll be a huge backlog to handle,
meaning more capacity is needed all round.

------
corin_
Despite the fact that it's really pissing me off, it would take a lot worse to
get me to switch from BlackBerry. Sadly I don't think that will be the case
for a lot of people, and this couldn't have come at a much worse time for RIM.

------
alperakgun
Ohh blackberry, my lovely 9000 bold is standing in the drawer for 6 months
already because i use my android, wish at least you succeeded in the
enterprise game; such downtime really came in bad times.

------
frankiewarren
My work Blackberry is still down in Uganda. Pretty brutal.

